# Modular Pricing vs. Stick Built



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Seems like its not that big of a threat, I don't know anything about modulars, but don'e you frame them in your shop[ or something? what are they even made of.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's a series of photos of a typical factory-
http://www.nahb.org/generic.aspx?genericContentID=53860

http://www.modularconnection.com/factory.html

http://www.modulartoday.com/gallery-excelfactory.html

Example of setting a 2-story-
http://www.modulartoday.com/gallery-modularhome.html

Different manufacturers have different methods of achieving the final product and different manufacturers have different standards of quality.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I was watching a this old house show a while back. They were showing modular been built in Boston. It was a two flat. Went up quick and looked pretty decent on the inside. It was in a lower income area of Boston. Something about a pool or lottery for a family to get one. It was pretty much ready to go. Just need to hook up the plumbing a little electrical and hook up to city services.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

I have been in several mods and stick built houses and the conclusion I have come to...Mods are mostly Mobile Homes. The types of mods that you buy that are truely faster and cheaper than a stick built are a cheaply built excuse of a house. Most companies have a "designer" series line. These are the ones that are comparable homes to stick. The problem is, to get the same kind of quality from the homes, you have to pay more and wait longer because the mod factories can't find any decent help either.

I live in a modular right now and I will NEVER EVER EVER live in another one that I have to pay for. It makes me sick to look at the doors that are so out of plumb that they won't close. I get tired of my drink rattling off the table when my dryer that is 50' away at the other end of the house is on the spin cycle. The caulk on the mouldings look like Ray Charles put it on and smoothed it out with a piece of gravel. But I did put down some Brazilian Teak flooring in it and the subfloor under the carpet was exceptionally dry!!! Looks like they built this house in a controlled environment so I guess it is okay that there isn't a square plumb wall in the trailer I mean house.


----------



## Shazam (Feb 9, 2009)

*No Worries About Modular*

I don't worry about modular taking over the building trades. I am doing a house in Attleboro now where it got so stupid the house was finally converted over to stick built and is being built by local tradespeople.


----------



## BirmanBuilders (Aug 24, 2005)

The relatively quick production of a modular home of move in ready in 6 months is not that quick Worked for guys who would have a house move in ready in just over 3 months from breaking ground involving regular construction. We would have the 3000sq .ft. house framed and windows installed in 7 days, with the plumbers done in just over a day and the same for the electricians (rough in). Have seen one going up and seemed pretty smooth, but I just wouldn't likt to be priced in on a job where I have no control over the product coming out. Just because it's built in a "controlled environment" does not necessarily mean it's going to bang on. Who is going to pay for alterations of wall panels that don't fit correctly? They sound great on paper but so did communism!


----------

